# Hash Brown Casserole



## jude (Oct 15, 2004)

Hash Brown Casserole

2   lbs. frozen hash browns (do not use shredded)
2 Cups. cheddar cheese, shredded
½  pint sour cream
½    C. chopped onion
1   can cream of mushroom soup
½  t. salt
¼  t. pepper
½  C. melted butter

TOPPING
1-1/2  C. crushed potato chips
1/3     C. melted butter

Mix all together except topping. Refrigerate overnight in 13X9 inch pan. When ready to bake, top with potato chips mixed with butter. Bake, uncovered, for 1 hour at 350 degrees.


----------



## MJ (Oct 15, 2004)

This is in my "top 10 list" for Casserole's. Very yummy. Crispycritter posted something like this once.

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?p=14750&highlight=#14750


----------



## Audeo (Oct 16, 2004)

Ooh, I absolute love a hashbrown casserole!  And I can't imagine anything more versatile than Campbell's Cream of Mushroom Soup.

Now I'm really getting hungry!


----------



## jude (Oct 16, 2004)

Another good thing about this casserole is that you can fix it ahead of time and put it in the oven as needed.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 16, 2004)

jude, why can't you use shredded hash browns?  those are my favorite.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 16, 2004)

ok, now I'm confused.  Aren't hash browns shredded?  Or would these be the chunks of potatoes.  

I'm guessing that these would be the chunks and the shredded would maybe cook too fast and not leave enough "bite"????  :?


----------



## jude (Oct 16, 2004)

I think the shredded are too small and they get soggy or something like that. I have always used the chunky ones and it comes out wonderful so I'm not going to try anything different.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks jude - I was thinking that - I guess we call the chunky potatoes like that home fries - this is where I was getting confused.  

Anyway - thanks for clarifying and THANKS even more for the recipe!!!!


----------



## jude (Oct 17, 2004)

No problem, I think I was born confused and the older I get the more confused I am. By the way, who am I??????


----------



## jkath (Oct 17, 2004)

another winner, jude!

I usually use a cream of celery in anything that calls for cream of mushroom because I'm not a mushroom kinda gal.   

keep up the casseroles!


----------



## jude (Oct 17, 2004)

I sure will. I love to eat so I am always trying new recipes. I have been trying to shrink a pic. of me in my clown ministry to use here but haven't succeeded yet. Guess I will have to get my tech son to help me. Can't get the K's small enough!


----------



## JRsTXDeb (Nov 15, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ok, now I'm confused.  Aren't hash browns shredded?  Or would these be the chunks of potatoes.
> 
> I'm guessing that these would be the chunks and the shredded would maybe cook too fast and not leave enough "bite"????  :?


Ore-Ida has the "Southern Hash browns" which are the little chunks - not as big as I remember home fries....everybody seems to have a different word for them!!!  The chunks do have some bite, not mushy when done.

I've also added a generous amount of chopped ham to this recipe for a great entree!


----------



## abjcooking (Nov 19, 2004)

I just posted one here before seeing this topic.

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5659


----------

